# Desperation time



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I've hunted by buttocks off and still haven't put a tag on a turkey this year. The problem is that the spot i'm going to is a WIA area and I hear gobbles and have seen the birds, its just that they are always just across the fence on a strictly posted property. So as the last week of the season roles around, I figure I'd throw this question out there (that I didn't want to have to ask). Does anybody know of a good public land spot (or private land that the owners frequently allow hunters) in cache valley or box elder county that has some turkeys on it? pm or just reply -thanks a bunch in advance, I just don't feel like having tag soup next weekend-O,-


----------



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

Seems to be a common theme this year. I also have had a hard time finding some where I hunt. Lots of hiking with no bird to show for it yet. I was just about post asking the same question. If you feel like sharing I would much appreciate it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:bump2:


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Same crap here. I lost like 6 pounds this season just looking for these birds. Really frustrating. Seems like it's better to be lucky than persistent. The link Below is some footage of my experience this year.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

utahhunter678 said:


> Same crap here. I lost like 6 pounds this season just looking for these birds. Really frustrating. Seems like it's better to be lucky than persistent. The link Below is some footage of my experience this year.


Best part of this entire video
"My butts itchy." 
"Your butts itchy?" 
"Yea" 
"Get it dude, tear it up!" 
hahaha! LMAO!


----------

